# gun safes



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

How big is big enough. I like my guns and ammo. I have every type of gun I need, but always am looking at more to buy. I'm looking at gun safes. And I'm wondering how big. I'll no ill never have more then a 30 gun safe will hold, but I do have ammo for all of them, and I was thinking maybe I should put that in the safe also.
Just wondering what size of safe everyone recommends


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

They can't be too big.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I do not store my ammo in my gun safe. I store in a different location and this is because If I have a fire, I don't want the ammo to cook off and destroy my firearms.

I have a separate locking cabinet that has humidity control in it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I keep my firearms and ammo separated also. Now on a gun safe size, dont ever say you wont get 30. I am past the 40 mark, lol So get the largest you can afford.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

:that: and I also store my ammo separate from my firearms. More room is better as far as safes go. On average, a 20 gun safe will hold ten guns with optics mounted. They can hold twenty without optics and stuffed in. But then you get "gun safe wear" which are small scratches and dents in the guns finish from touching and banging other guns in the safe.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I am not a big fan of huge gun safes. they are just to damn hard to move if you ever need to.and sooner or later you will probably need to

I would advise you just get one that will hold a few more then you now own. if you outgrow it go buy a second safe.

my theory is if you can afford the extra guns you can also afford the second safe


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

kiyote said:


> I am not a big fan of huge gun safes. they are just to damn hard to move if you ever need to.and sooner or later you will probably need to
> 
> I would advise you just get one that will hold a few more then you now own. if you outgrow it go buy a second safe.
> 
> my theory is if you can afford the extra guns you can also afford the second safe


Never thought about it that way. But I guess thats is exactly what I have done. Got 2 and need 3, lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I never thought about it that way either ,until I helped move a few. one we had to go rent a fork lift to get out of his garage. only good thing I have to say about hem big safes is ,at least you don't have to bolt them down. no thief wants yer guns that bad


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. I never even considered keeping gun and ammo seprate


----------



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a fatboy jr from liberty and that will easily hold 30 guns and give you a little extra space. I currently do have my ammo locked up with the guns but only due to certain circumstances and it's the most secure place I have for it. Soon I'll move the ammo out and put it in my steel "stack on " style gun cabinet. I also insure my guns so it doesn't matter if the ammo goes off and wrecks them.


----------

